# Vacuums



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay, I wasn't sure what forum this should go in, but I feel like it's the most relevant to this one, so here I go!
I'm only a few weeks away from picking up Pepper, and I just realized; my family has a cleaning service come around the house about once a week. They clean the whole house, including vacuuming. So my question is; would the noise from the vacuum freak out Pepper to the point where it's dangerous? I think she could handle just hiding while it goes on, but if she's really flipping out she could get hurt, right? I know when we had our chickens inside as babies they would always throw up a fuss when the vacuum came out. What do you think? Would it be okay to vacuum inside my room, or should I just have them skip it and shut the door? Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I suspect it may be different from hedgie to hedgie but Ralph has shown no signs of freaking out or even waking up when I vacuum....even right next to his cage.....nothing...
I would say it's ok to vacuum your room when Pepper is in there....chances are she'll be asleep or hiding right?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I vacuum the hedgies room every week. No problem. I figure they have to get used to every day noises. It's either that, or living in filth.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

My hedgehogs wake up and come to the front of their cages to see what's going on...I never noticed until my breeder mentioned it because thats what hers do, like they're totally interested.


----------



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Great, thank you so much! I'll try it out and see how she reacts.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Good to know. I was just looking at my place and thinking about how much I need to (but don't want to :lol vacuum and if it would spook my little guy. I think what I'll end up doing just to be safe is vacuum everywhere but his area, stuff him in a temporary holding pen, move it to an area I've already vacuumed, then do his area.


----------



## Kayw (Jan 14, 2011)

The only way my little fella will come out of his puffy-ball-ness while it's light out is if there's a vacuum running. I used to think he was a little freak, at least I know now he's not the only one intrigued by the sound! As soon as the vacuum starts out he's out & about exploring, usually trying to move all the cushions on the couch to where HE prefers them. How many other hedgies do this? Or is it just the crazy few


----------

